# Replacing fuel pump on 93 altima



## Nate_N79 (Aug 20, 2004)

I just found out my fuel pump is bad and needs to be replaced. Has anyone out there done this? I have heard this is not a hard thing to replace on your own. The garage I took my car to wants a ridiculous amount of money to have this fixed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I never did this, but I would first purchase the Haynes Manual, it has a step by step illustrated approach on how to do it. It seems straight forward


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its a pain in the ass to get the ring off but it can be done. just dont forget the basics - disconnect the battery and dont create excess static. go here for the manual. PhatG20 - Downloads


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

A new fuel pump is not terribly hard, I helped install a new one on a car at my school. We had kids working on it all day so it only took one day, but you can probably get it done by yourself in a day or two. Definetly get the manual though, it will make it so much easier (step by step instructions and pictures too).


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

please remember to have you gas tank around 1/4 or less. And that ring is a b*tch to move.


----------

